# Quick 'n Dirty: lathe handwheel



## llamatrails (Feb 10, 2022)

Here is my Quick 'n Dirty lathe handwheel, on a PM-1236T.  Of course, it can easily be adapted to a different lathe.

The handwheel is a 6" one, I found it on eBay for cheap.

The Oatey Gripper is found in the plumbing section of your local big box store, again very inexpensive.  It is normally used as a temporary plug when working on plumbing pipes.


----------



## Navy Chief (Feb 10, 2022)

Clever solution, I like it!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 10, 2022)

llamatrails said:


> Here is my Quick 'n Dirty lathe handwheel, on a PM-1236T.  Of course, it can easily be adapted to a different lathe.
> 
> The handwheel is a 6" one, I found it on eBay for cheap.
> 
> ...


Pretty dang clever.  Wished I had thought of that!  

I did a lot more work on mine.  Started out with practically the same hand wheel but did a lot more machining.  Bored out the center hole, keyed the hole and made a slanted bicycle like clamp.  Took quite a while to make, since I was an utter beginner at the time.  But it works and have no regrets.

How much torque can you apply before it slips?  If it doesn't slip with all you can muster on the wheel, I have to take my hat off to you.  Very clever.


----------



## C-Bag (Feb 10, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Pretty dang clever.  Wished I had thought of that!
> 
> I did a lot more work on mine.  Started out with practically the same hand wheel but did a lot more machining.  Bored out the center hole, keyed the hole and made a slanted bicycle like clamp.  Took quite a while to make, since I was an utter beginner at the time.  But it works and have no regrets.
> 
> How much torque can you apply before it slips?  If it doesn't slip with all you can muster on the wheel, I have to take my hat off to you.  Very clever.


I did the same with a 10” wheel. Sometimes I wish I would have gone with 12”, like tapping 1/2” in steel. Very handy and have used it a lot.


----------



## ConValSam (Feb 10, 2022)

Nice, make it work solution. 

Well done!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 10, 2022)

I like the way you think, Sir. Make it work, pretty isn't really necessary. The 'gizmo' looks like it could have a number of uses.

.


----------

